# Getting excited!!!!



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Hubby is finishing my quarantine/grow out pen this weekend and I get my 2 new girls next week! Getting a Delaware, SLW, and a Black Australorp! Cant wait  I'll post pics of new pen and girls when they are done and here


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

2 new girls but three birds? LOL

Getting new stuff whether it's a new coop or new birds is always a fun time.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Chicken math ?


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

I didn't notice the typo lol. I tried explaining to hubby how replacing one hen turned into 3 I think he bought my explanation lol. can't put one new girl in she will be picked on too much, don't want an odd number so need 3 etc.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That explanation works for anyone with chickens.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Would love to have more but think 10 is my Max  free ranging not an option


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Getting new chickens or building new stuff is fun. But you got to be real careful about chicken math, LOL!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Chicken math, goat math... it'll get you every time.... Three is a good number though. I don't do intros with less than three new birds. Gives hem a little protection when they have buddies. 

Looking forward to seeing them!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

8hensalaying said:


> Would love to have more but think 10 is my Max  free ranging not an option


Do you live in a town or city that has restrictions? 
We're allowed only 5 hens, no roosters. I have 6 hens. The next door neighbor has 3 banty hens and a Buff Orpington rooster. Decent neighbors around here since no one has complained about the rooster crowing. Here, the more land you live on, the more birds are allowed.
I was comfortable with about 15 birds including a rooster in Georgia. The max I've ever had at once was about 25 birds and a couple of roosters. Darn chicken math.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I started with 15 in a 8'x10' shed and now have 52 and a mini chicky trailer park going on.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

No restrictions dawg, but live on a very busy road with a high coyote population


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

No restrictions here either, but we live just outside the city limits.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

We don't have restrictions,either.Plus,there are no restrictions on guns and shooting,which I love.It's very common to hear fully automatics and exploding targets.One of these days I'm going to get some exploding targets,just to try them out.It's time to set up the deer feeders and move the tree stand.Hunting season opens Sept 1st.I'm ready for some fried squirrel...About 75% of the 30 trees I planted have wildlife value-they produce berries,acorns for the critters,including deer.I love trees and wanted more on the property but had ulterior motive...


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Pics of the pen in progress. this will be my quarantine/isolation/broody/growout pen/ It is laying on it's side in the pics, does have wire on the bottom which I am not crazy about but need it for the predator protection. I am putting something between the wire and their feet  <3 my hubby for doing this for me  it will have a peaked shingled roof and I think it will be adorable


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> We don't have restrictions,either.Plus,there are no restrictions on guns and shooting,which I love.It's very common to hear fully automatics and exploding targets.One of these days I'm going to get some exploding targets,just to try them out.It's time to set up the deer feeders and move the tree stand.Hunting season opens Sept 1st.I'm ready for some fried squirrel...About 75% of the 30 trees I planted have wildlife value-they produce berries,acorns for the critters,including deer.I love trees and wanted more on the property but had ulterior motive...


Mmmmmm, I love fried squirrel! I do it like this:
http://www.grouprecipes.com/102850/fried-squirrel.html


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yuck! Sorry, not liking it.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Yuck! Sorry, not liking it.


Not liking fried squirrel or my pen?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Your pen will be cool. Squirrel pie is too close to rat pie., LOL


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

I figured that is what you meant, just couldn't resist a little teasing lol


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Ohio squirrels are fat and juicy.And they taste like chicken!!!


----------

